# black tip recipes



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

Does anyone have a good recipe for a black tip? Cooking him tonight and i want to try something other than frying.


----------



## florabamaboy (Nov 18, 2011)

Cut a few pieces into sections about the width and lenght of 2 fingers, lightly season the chunks with yopur fav seasoning and then bacon wrap them. Grill em' till the bacon is cooked. Folks that don't eat fish will fight over these treats!


----------

